# Looking to get into yaking



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking to get into yak fishing. I'm 6'1" 215. I will do 99% of my fishing in the bay or icw. I've been looking at yaks off and on for a while and I'm just about ready to buy one. I was a hard core red and speck fisherman up until I had kids and just don't have the time I did before. Sold the flats boat last year and now looking to do something that I can get in and out of the water quick, easy, and fish effectively. I've been eyeballing the heritage angler sot 10-12ft models and the Ascend angler sot 10ft models. I'm not opposed to buying used and almost prefer to just to get more bang for my buck. I'm not ready for a Hobie just yet but wanted to get thoughts and ideas and maybe help finding a good fishing yak. I'd like to keep it in the $300-500 range. 

Thoughts/suggestions/help? 
Thanks
Rob


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

At your size, 12ft is min I would go.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Keep your eyes open as a lot of kayaks are sold here on PFF 

Dont spend big money untill you are sure it is the sport for you...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree 12 ft would be best . if your looking for used sometimes you can find ocean kayak prowlers in that range. If you are looking for new the picador 12 is a great deal. 
I have a trident 13 at the moment let me know if you want to give it a test ride.

I really would stay away from the 10 ft yaks.

also if you find a used one and want me to go with you to check it out just let me 
know. Im not an expert but Ive owned enough yaks to know the problem areas on most.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

So stick with the 12ft... Why? I don't know the difference so please educate. What will make me like a 12 better than a 10? 

I may take you up on that offer Oscar if I find one.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> So stick with the 12ft... Why? I don't know the difference so please educate. What will make me like a 12 better than a 10?
> 
> I may take you up on that offer Oscar if I find one.


Weight cap is prolly the first thing and usaully a longer yak will track better. U should look at the the link I posted for a ws 13 the guy was asking like 400 its like 800 new I think


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

the 10 will be to small for you your pretty tall . Your legs will fall asleep and u wont find a comfortable position.The 12 will have more Storage and more room for u to stretch out properly. 

like it was said it will track better and typically are faster . 

the 10's are good for just joy riding and cruising . Makes good yaks is your beyter half doesnt fish but wants to cruise around.

Chaps on here has an outback for fishing and two pescador 10's for family outings.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> At your size, 12ft is min I would go.


I bought jd7's used ocean kayak scrambler 12. Its a beast in the bay and it does well in the gulf. It's surprising fast and it tracks well too. For your price range dont buy the heritage. I almost screwed up and bought one. You can get a good kayak for $400-500 used somewhere on this forum.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/3226599972.html

can probly haggle a lil bit on this one and has extras

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/3245283941.html

only thing i dont like about that one is theres no well area in the back

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/3246243822.html

has extras included too

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/3221221248.html

good deal on the pescador here


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

I disagree about the Heritage. I have been using a Heritage Redfish for about four years with no problems. I believe it has one of the best layouts for fishing and it is very stable. If you would like to try mine, shoot me a PM.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the heritage kayak but for some one who is 6' 1" 
the 10 ft is to small the 12 is fine


----------

